# Dwarf Gourami gulping air



## fishyfishy86 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dwarf Gourami gulping air-never mind I found the answer*

One of my dwarf gourami is going up to the surface every few minutes for air. I did a gravel clean this morning so changed about 30% of the water. I checked parameters, all fine. So I changed a further 20% but he's still doing it. Not as much though. Should I be concerned?


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

Constant gasping around the surface
Symptoms:
Title is self-explanatory.

Causes:
Oxygen deficiency, excessive levels of carbon dioxide, gill flukes and other gill diseases.

Treatment:
Gill diseases-Please refer to the previous posts for gill diseases and their recommended treatments.

Oxygen deficiency/excessive levels of carbon dioxide-Carry out a very large water change or partial small water changes for several minutes and switch on all air pumps or ensure vigorous surface movements to diffuse the carbon dioxide out of the aquarium.
__________________


Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-saltwater-diseases-8179/page5/#ixzz1hDJRXbTC


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

He's a gourami, he is a labyrinth fish. This means he can breath air directly, it's normal for him to do that. If you see other fish gulping air, then get worried.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

afremont said:


> He's a gourami, he is a labyrinth fish. This means he can breath air directly, it's normal for him to do that. If you see other fish gulping air, then get worried.


normal, but how often does he do it -- just because hes a labyrinth fish doesn't mean he should be consistently performing this act.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

The OP said "every few minutes"; that sounded reasonable to me.


----------

